# need help with radio



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

ok. i have tried two radios. mr2 and mr2.5. both install find but i do not get any signal. what am i doing wrong? any help? both PO5IMGS have about 23 to 25 mb. but the working one i have on there now, the old on is 399


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

After installing either of those radios you need to flash a gingerbread rom or one of the newer froyo based roms or you will get no service/signal just as you've described.
Now that you have the radio flash a gb rom and you will have service. 
Out.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

ty vewwy much. gonna try it after chow


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

well i flashed mr2 again then tried to load rom through rom manager . all im getting is a black screen with a phone and a red tri angle with a ! in the middle. what am i doin wrong? any help?


----------



## ruddogg (Jul 11, 2011)

scoop0u812 said:


> well i flashed mr2 again then tried to load rom through rom manager . all im getting is a black screen with a phone and a red tri angle with a ! in the middle. what am i doin wrong? any help?


you should prob flash the ROM via Clockwork instead of ROM Manager... make sure you wipe the system, cache, delvik.


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

Not dev work. Please move to proper location. Thanks.


----------

